# Miralax-Not working for me



## DonnaDB

Has miralax worked wonders for any of you? My doc said it was a WONDER DRUG-however; read my post on "You won't believe what my doc said!" and you will know that I don't put much faith in her opinion. I am having a SMALL daily BM but "nothing to write home about."







Anyone had good results with this med?


----------



## Rose

I have never used Miralax myself, but other board members have. From what I remember some said it took a couple of weeks to see real results. How long have you been taking it. Also, there was one board member who said she had to take double the prescribed dose to see results.


----------



## suzatb

I used Miralax for one month and it didn't do anything positive for me. It made the feeling of incomplete elimination worse, caused more gas and embarrassing groaning sounds. I did not like it at all and stopped taking it even though I have three bottles sitting in the cabinet. The doctor put me on antispasdics and antidepressant and told me to not take the Miralax again. These worked to the point where I was going three times a day and then after two weeks stopped being effective. I'm back to where I was - not having a bm for two weeks at a time and having to use a laxative for relief!


----------



## DonnaDB

Oh my gosh suzatb! TWO WEEKS!! I feel for you! Have you ever tried Senekot? It works great for me but my doc told me I shouldn't take it daily because it is a stimulant. However, it does not cause me to have cramps like other stimulants do. I might have to go back to it if the Miralax doesn't kick in soon!! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## T423

Hi everyone. Miralax didn't help me that much either. For a time it kept me regular, but I'd expell such a small amount. At one point, a physician at the time told me to double the dose which made me feel as though I had diarrhea that wouldn't move! Just sat in my left lower quadrant of my abdomen.


----------



## suzatb

I've never tried Senekot. When I get really backed up to where my back starts hurting I drink Smooth Move tea which works, but sometimes the cramps are really bad I pass out. Last time I gave myself a slight concussion and split open the skin on my eyebone. I'll have to look into Senekot and give it a try. I am another one definitely saying prayers that Zelnorm gets approved quickly. Good luck Donna with the Miralax. Everybody's system is different, it might just work for you.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Some people who use senna or cascara segunda (two typical laxative herbs) on a daily or near daily basis over time will become extremely dependent on them and there will be changes in the colonic anatomy consistant with that dependance (aka the colon will no longer move anything on it's own). And this dependance can be very difficult to break.Osmotic laxatives like Milk of Magnesia or Stool Softeners are safer. Fiber is the safest of all if you tolerate it.Generally the recommendations on laxatives is no more than once or twice a month to try to keep from using them often enough that you become dependant on them.K.


----------



## Joan Gregg

In response to Miralax:I was on it for about 5 months. It gave me great, big, giant fluffly stools, but I still had incomplete evacuation.Kmottus, with my Dr.'s permission, and after trying raw spinach, raw carrots, bran muffins, fiber one cereal (two bowls a night), apples varying amounts of citrucel tablets, metamucil--I am back on PerDiem with senna. I am also deeply into mediatation now, as well as the hypno tapes, to avoid that post lunch BM that absolutely won't come out in public. (When I was IBSD, going ANYWHERE was no prob).--Joan


----------



## Gswanson

Miralax did nothing positive for me. Although my Gastroenterology initially thought it might be great for me and that I could work wit the dosage, varying the dosage did not work. It either didn't work at all or caused diarrhea and like others have posted above, it gave me a laxative-type sensation in my stomach with discomfort, gas and noise. I have a couple of unopened (prescription bottles) in my closet now which I do not take. I wouldn't be on this Board if the Miralax had worked. I'm still waiting with baited breath for the Zelnorm, the only thing that ever worked consistently and "normally" for me.


----------



## jimmye

Well, I tried Miralax and it was not for me either, I can't understand why but when I tried Kristalose, which I think is an even newer prescription product, it was much more beneficial, it is supposed to interact with the bacteria in the intestine. So I try to eat sauerkraut or at least take acidopholis(sp). I have some zelnorm now (from Mexico) but am confused as to exactly how and when to take. I received some literature from my Gastroenterologist which informed that it should be taken on empty stomach so it could be absorbed. I don't know it seemed to have worked well yesterday and not so well today. I have problems with figuring how long to wait after dosage to eat or whether to eat at all. I know that the Kristalose works better for me if I allow it to set in water for at least 30 minutes to disolve before drinking. I also wait at least one hour after eating to drink. I wanted to say also that when I took zoloft some time ago it seemed to help with my constipation. J


----------

